# Who goes to team livestrong/radioshack?



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Besides Levi?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

"livestrong/radioshack"

I LOLed.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Horner
Popo
G Rast
Rubiera
J Hernandez
Mini Phinny


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Howie Long

It'd be cool to see them have strong ties to the trek-livestrong developement team and to bring more Americans into the sport.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Popo, Levi, Klöden perhaps. Chechu.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Levi, Kloden, Popo, Horner, Phinney.

Rubiera is going to retire.

I can tell you who is NOT going to be on it...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Sojourneyman said:


> Howie Long


i thought he was busy with firestorm 2: more stormier


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

everyone on Astana except AC, add Phinney and Hincapie


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

I think Gerrans and Zabriskie might be candidates to jump ship to Radio Shack.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

zphogan said:


> I think Gerrans and Zabriskie might be candidates to jump ship to Radio Shack.


Wouldn't that piss Vaughter if any american Garmin goes to Armstrong but hey, sports is business.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Add Tommy D to that list also as a possible, anyone with Disco/Bruyneel ties..


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

traumabill said:


> Add Tommy D to that list also as a possible, anyone with Disco/Bruyneel ties..


Highly doubt tommy d. He's a roller coaster.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Agreed, but he had his best results on the Bruyneel program, and they'd need someone to race all the other races also....


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I'll bet Allan Davis gets picked up from Quickstep after the horrible way they treated him.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Wait, george is getting older by the day, same with Chechu, and isnt Horner in need of a team that values him more than Greg Rast and Sergio Pauhlino! Definitely want a sprinter, Astana was MIA on flats. Love to see Thor in the US. Although Farrar would be the smarter choice.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Horner and Levi for sure. Some of the U25 team team kids over time. 

Would be surprised to see 1-2 Garmin guys jump.

Anyone good who missed out on a Tour slot- maybe like Berry on Columbia. 

I imagine Trek, Sram, Nike, Giro and most of the other big sponsors jump too. 

Should be interesting to watch.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Can I has spot plz?


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah, but leave it to LA/JB to stack the team with a dichotomy of old/young. imagine LA/Popo/etc passing along all the secrets to Phinney, etc. the old guys actually working together to launch their "kid" onto an attack....it woudl be something to be feared. not to mention that LA and the "old guys" clearly can handle another 1-2 years. maybe podium, maybe not, but if they are still there mentally, no probs


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

if you were going to steal anyone from Garmin (of their development squad) you should shoot for Peter Stetina - much more promise as a grand tour rider than Phinney


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> if you were going to steal anyone from Garmin (of their development squad) you should shoot for Peter Stetina - much more promise as a grand tour rider than Phinney



That would be a good move. I remember his father, uncle and Tom Doughty from doing the local out and back Wed. night TT when I was in high school back in Indiana.

They need to pickup Dairy Queen or A&W Root Beer stands as another sponsor.


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

04R1000 said:


> Besides Levi?


Easy, anyone who will bow to Armstrong.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

maybe this is what's behind the Armstrong - Shaquille O'Neal race challenge on twitter (the two have been jawing back and forth about it). Shaq on Shack.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> Highly doubt tommy d. He's a roller coaster.


I think LA/JB has learned from their mistake. They won't even consider it but TD is young


----------



## tri-ac (Aug 4, 2008)

i remember LA saying in an interview that'd he'd be back to the TdF next year...i wonder if it may not be as a rider, tho

he did well and may yet podium...but it's clear the bleeding edge of performance lies in other riders legs now


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I think..*

Phinney is to young, he's only what, 19.. I agree with the comment anyone that would bow to Armstrong.. Horner is getting old, Hincapie will say with Columbia, Levi for sure.. It'll be interesting.. I'd say safe bets are Horner, and Levi.. If I was them, I would.. What about Gerrans? Remember all those videos on Twitter.. .

Oh, and Vinokurov..


----------



## north_of_us (May 10, 2006)

Im going to go out on a limb and say AC to ride for LA. Remember LA was AC's idol and AC does have that LA type of Im the Alpha male in the mountains. I think LA says here your #1 now lets win everything. LA wont put a team together that wont win. I hope AC stays under LA's wing, he has alot of learning and maturing to do.


----------



## bljacobs (Feb 2, 2009)

Doesn't JB hold the contracts for the riders on Astana.. not the UCI license holders??

Seems like JB can dictate where AC will be, unless the contract is structured in a way that ties in the Astana UCI license entity.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Radioshack--You've got questions, we got answers. Puhahahaha!*

When I was a kid, my parents got the family a Radio Shack TRS-80 computer, which I thought, even at that time, was crummy, since people were using Apples or Commodore 64's. For those who remember, here is the monstrosity known as the TRS-80. The name "Radioshack" does not sound too appealing, at least Motorola sounded nicer. Livestrong-Radioshack sounds like a NASCAR team.


----------



## topmounter (Jun 30, 2009)

I think Contador's ill-conceived attacks this year show the value of having a couple of "old guys" on the team to pass down some wisdom.

Well, if they base the team kit on the TRS-80 then I'm on board 

But Radioshack? Really? I mean kudos to Radioshack for making a move to try and improve their prospects, but I'd probably start with improving their retail experience so folks have a desire to actually shop at "Maison de la Radio".


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> Highly doubt tommy d. He's a train wreck.


I fixed it for you.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

north_of_us said:


> Im going to go out on a limb and say AC to ride for LA. Remember LA was AC's idol and AC does have that LA type of Im the Alpha male in the mountains. I think LA says here your #1 now lets win everything. LA wont put a team together that wont win. I hope AC stays under LA's wing, he has alot of learning and maturing to do.


Under LA's wing? LOL.

Contador's won all 3 Grand Tours away from Armstrong. LA's wing my ass.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

topmounter said:


> I think Contador's ill-conceived attacks this year show the value of having a couple of "old guys" on the team to pass down some wisdom.
> 
> Well, if they base the team kit on the TRS-80 then I'm on board
> 
> But Radioshack? Really? I mean kudos to Radioshack for making a move to try and improve their prospects, but I'd probably start with improving their retail experience so folks have a desire to actually shop at "Maison de la Radio".


All those "ill-conceived attacks" have him over 4 minutes in yellow.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm thinking Dave Stoller, Cyril and Moocher will come out of retirement to support Armstrong... and Radio Shack.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Radio Shack? I mean, really Radio Shack :lol:

Oh, and the TRS-80s were known as Trash-80s.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay, I promise this is my last dig at Radioshack----

Wow! 6 preselected FM and AM stations, plus earphones. A great steal at $999.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

AJL said:


> Radio Shack? I mean, really Radio Shack :lol:
> 
> Oh, and the TRS-80s were known as Trash-80s.



Trash 80's, exactly.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> if you were going to steal anyone from Garmin (of their development squad) you should shoot for Peter Stetina - much more promise as a grand tour rider than Phinney


Stetina is signed for the Protour team already. JV made sure to do that after the Taylor incident.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Whats with the LA hatred around here. Hes old blah blah....... Why do people hate him? Oh I know, he is doing well in the TdF at age 37 and will continue to have success either as a rider or owner. 
I am not a huge fan either but do remember watching him in 1999 and thinking........ how hard can that be? I have been finding out ever since. It sure is easy to sit on your can and type how someone $ucks.


----------



## Dr Pete (Feb 23, 2005)

Jan Ullrich



Though Jens WOULD be great while we're stocking up on the oldies.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

ping771 said:


> When I was a kid, my parents got the family a Radio Shack TRS-80 computer, which I thought, even at that time, was crummy, since people were using Apples or Commodore 64's. For those who remember, here is the monstrosity known as the TRS-80. The name "Radioshack" does not sound too appealing, at least Motorola sounded nicer. Livestrong-Radioshack sounds like a NASCAR team.


We had one in high school, replacing the punch card reader. Even then it was too primitive to use. But a buddy and I did write a cool game in BASIC based on the movie Alien....:thumbsup:


----------



## topmounter (Jun 30, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> All those "ill-conceived attacks" have him over 4 minutes in yellow.



Well from a "team" perspective that is :17:


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> Highly doubt tommy d. He's a train wreck.


Fixed it:thumbsup:


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

he will steel from other teams, a team is made of more racers than a tour de france roster !!!!!!

He needs a guy for classics-sprint, if he has more sponsors he will need a more world team. He will also need some young blood.

I think someone for QS will jump ship, chavanel or devolder or Thor. I think he is gonna piss Vaughter for fun, so I actually believe he will try to get Wiggo or DZ.

He will also get a few australians, livestrong does very well there.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

north_of_us said:


> Im going to go out on a limb and say AC to ride for LA. Remember LA was AC's idol and AC does have that LA type of Im the Alpha male in the mountains. I think LA says here your #1 now lets win everything. LA wont put a team together that wont win. I hope AC stays under LA's wing, he has alot of learning and maturing to do.


I agree with you. AC to stay.

I think JB and LA can convince AC that they are the only team that would put a team together solely for him ala postal/disco did for LA. LA is smart enough not to blow the best chance for success of this new team.

Levi also joins and goes for the vuelta (will be doing TOC instead of Giro next year).


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

topmounter said:


> Well from a "team" perspective that is :17:


Exactly the same team perspective that was around when Lance was the team leader.
All for one.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

Mikey Ball will jump from Rock's sinking ship to become the Hog's assistant DS. With Ball's mastery and knowledge of the cycling world, no one will be able to stop their domination. More importantly, he'll be the team's lead engineer in designing their new race wheels, which....emmmm... will be better than everyone else's wheels.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

who would have thought radio shack would be an option. this is a corp on the decline for 30 years. what a lame sponsor... super lame in terms of getting an exciting sponsor. i am seriously surprised that sram, trek, nike, oakley, or apple didnt come forward. cant really think of a less exciting sponsor.

i bet most of Astana (minus conty and his supporters) will come over. other possibilities: ben jacques-maynes, phinny, hincapie and heras.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Will they field a classics team/support a sprinter, or will Bruyneel come along and have them do nothing but stage races??


----------



## shortcut (May 17, 2009)

AJL said:


> Radio Shack? I mean, really Radio Shack :lol:
> 
> Oh, and the TRS-80s were known as Trash-80s.


Seriously! Why name it Team Radioshack? They out to *really* kick it old school and name it Team Tandy. :crazy:


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

shortcut said:


> Seriously! Why name it Team Radioshack? They out to *really* kick it old school and name it Team Tandy. :crazy:


LOL! :idea:


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

loudog said:


> who would have thought radio shack would be an option. this is a corp on the decline for 30 years. what a lame sponsor... super lame in terms of getting an exciting sponsor. i am seriously surprised that sram, trek, nike, oakley, or apple didnt come forward. cant really think of a less exciting sponsor.


Apple is cool and definitely has the $$s, but Team Apple doesn't have much pizazz! Team Best Buy, maybe a little bit better - but I think they are hooked on auto racing. Team Intel doesn't have a great ring, but the whole world already knows who they are. Trek, Nike, Giro and Oakley will like be smaller sponsors (Trek and Nike are confirmed, IIRC).


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Sojourneyman said:


> Will they field a classics team/support a sprinter, or will Bruyneel come along and have them do nothing but stage races??


I think that they'll need to, the sponsors will want full season coverage.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Farrar and Dean?


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

I know Contador would consider if the team was built around him.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I like the theory that Lance is smart enough to recruit Contador. He knows Contador is capable of being dominant for a few years and Lance likes winning. Contador would be smart to take the offer, especially if Brunyeel comes. But Conti may want ot be on a spanish team.


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Team Old and In The Way*

I was so hoping for Team Old and In The Way.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Radioshack is an awesome sponsor! I am going there to buy something to say thanks for supporting my favorite sport.
(no, I wont buy anything from Rock and Republic)

No way will Contador be on that team, you heard it here first.

Ben JM is a great choice, so is Zirbel and a few other Americans. Farrar would be an amazing acquisition.
Brian


----------



## sirthx (Dec 23, 2005)

With Lance being 'tekkie', a buddy suggested 'Google' would have been a great sponsor option. Couldn't agree more. 

Like others have said, I'm shocked RS is still in business. Obviously they're doing ok financially or they wouldn't get involved, although with LA perhaps risk is low. If only they would modernize their logo.


----------



## frontierwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

I was hoping for team Livestrong Gillette. Gillette just sounds like a fast and worldly word. On the Tiger, Jeter, Federer adds Tiger could wack a razor to Lance on a bike. Or maybe do one of those dramatic adds where Lance is shaving between shots of people in phys therapy. He says the line "I'm not doing it for them" then it switches to a shot of him flying through a TT. 

Lots of tie in opportunities there.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Well Lance called me to ask me my opinion but I told him just to concentrate on the tour for now.


----------



## ClimbElYunque (Jun 21, 2005)

topmounter said:


> Well, if they base the team kit on the TRS-80 then I'm on board


That is the retro kit!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Klodi.
JB seems to like Spanish riders so I bet some of the Euskaltel guys, maybe Martinez etc. Maybe Ignatiev, that guy can ride.


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

my thoughts....

AC will be the foundation for a new Spanish team. he's not interested in riding with Lance. I don't see any evidence they have become friendly. they both work with eachother to the extent that they do because of mutual respect, but that's it.

Levi and Horner for sure will join Lance, which will return Astana to a team centered around Vino. no way Vino could ride with AC or Lance. Vino has to be "the man" and AC won't go through any more grand tours like this year's tour. questions of leadership really got to him - hence taking every opportunity to distance himself from everyone, including his own team mates.

LA won't take anyone from Garmin or Columbia - not cool - unless there's somebody on either team that they don't want. Hincapie will stay with Columbia. he's having too much fun winning all the stages with Cav, etc.

LA won't add any sprinters - he'll build a team focused on the GC rider - not stage wins.

he'll find a few slightly built climber dudes to shepard him up the mountains and a big workhorse type guy in the style of Popo, Cancellara or Voigt to drive tempo on the flats.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

mark4501 said:


> my thoughts....
> he'll find a few slightly built climber dudes to shepard him up the mountains and a big workhorse type guy in the style of Popo, Cancellara or Voigt to drive tempo on the flats.


I agree
I'm sure it will be a great team. I would love to see those guys on the team but I wonder how much emphasis will be on the American team thing. Is Yohon going. I guess I could search for the answer but I'm lazy.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

What about the current US road racing champion? I won't say his name, because I don't want the thread to get moved. Also another american almost tour winner is off suspension.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

Does "Team Radio Shack" sound any more fashionable than "Team 7-Eleven"? We all know any American or Canadian cycling fan that does not like the name "Team 7-Eleven" is a terrorist.

BTW, I'm sure Cadel "Cuddle" Evans will be looking for a new team.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

loudog said:


> who would have thought radio shack would be an option. this is a corp on the decline for 30 years. what a lame sponsor... super lame in terms of getting an exciting sponsor.


US economy stinks
Global economy stinks
Pro Cycling still has an image problem ie. DiLuca as of late.

I'm happy that anyone is willing to invest in this sport at any time but especially now, as I enjoy watching it. I don't care how lame the name is, they stepped up. Poke fun at trash 80's, keep wishing it was team iMac, whatever. Radio Shack wrote the check for a sport we all participate in and love and that's freaking cool.

And by the way - was having the postal service as a team name, cool? and had they not stepped up when they did and taken a big risk, Lance may never had the chance to establish his legacy.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Radio shack is no more lame than other teams of the present and past. A corporate name is a corporate name.

I do not think any Columbia/Garmin riders will jump. Landis is open, but hasn't had much luck in his return year. Maybe some from Bissel, I would like to see Ben Jacques-Maynes move up.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't forget Janez Brajkovič. He's good pals with the Lance side of Astana.

I don't see Hincapie coming over, sorry. He's well too established on Columbia.

You may see a Garmin or two defect to Radio Shack, especially after the reel-in of Hincapie in the Tour. But no, no TD. 

I'm guessing they keep Phinney off a ProTour team for one more year. TP has said he wants to be in the 2012 Tour. 

Gerrans, yes! And perhaps that young Australian who was in every breakaway this year at the Tour Down Under. What's his name? He definitely got the attention of Lance.

And if Bruyneel gets involved with RadioShack, you should expect a strong Belgian or two on the team for the classics.


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

I was hoping "Dick's Sporting goods" was going to sponsor...but oh well. I was imagining "Dicks" splashed all over the jersey, and could you almost hear Paul and Phil yelling, " Here come the Dick boys right up the back!" "We've got one of the Dick's fading, losing steam!"
"I see a rider on the ground, Paul, it looks like a Dick!"

...sigh..


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

bljacobs said:


> Seems like JB can dictate where AC will be, unless the contract is structured in a way that ties in the Astana UCI license entity.


Yeah but he'd release him vs. keeping him on the team full of angst and insecurity, even if it means that he won't be managing his future grand tour wins. 

JB has already come out and said this week that AC and LA just don't mesh, for whatever reasons. And that has spilled over to other potential Radio Sharkers, I'm sure.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

jeffreyg said:


> What about the current US road racing champion? I won't say his name, because I don't want the thread to get moved. Also another american almost tour winner is off suspension.


The first is effectively retired for life, and the second is having a real lousy year in the NRC. If he can't compete in the States, what chance would he have in Europe?


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

*Radio Shack Rocks!*

I think Radio Shack is insanely cool for a sponsor. It's kinda retro like Old Spice sponsoring Tony Stuart. I think it's a great move for Radio Shack also. I guess I'm one of those dorks that like Radio Shack. For me it's cool because it's a little dorky and has been around since I can remember. I was born in 1967. :thumbsup:


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Since Armstrong thinks he can win the TDF next year, it'll have a guy like Levi to play lieutenant and 6 or 8 Spaniards who most folks have never heard of.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

identifiler said:


> He will also get a few australians, livestrong does very well there.


http://www.theage.com.au/news/sport...armstrongs-list/2009/07/23/1247942007015.html


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

moonmoth said:


> The first is effectively retired for life, and the second is having a real lousy year in the NRC. If he can't compete in the States, what chance would he have in Europe?


So, Lance was effectively retired. With the Armstong machine behind them, I am sure they could find the right motivation, that along with the with PR that LA could provide ( Maybe a heart felt teary confession to Barbra Walters) and they would be back in good graces in no time.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

So, is Lance going to join with Howie and Terry?


----------



## stefang31 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Floyd Landis, YEAH!!!*


----------



## stefang31 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Floyd*

*Floyd Landis*


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

I am hoping they will allow some of our american talent a shot at racing oversees. I'd like to see Zirbel up against Cancelara some.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Zirbel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

WAZCO said:


> I think LA/JB has learned from their mistake. They won't even consider it but TD is young


31 is "young"?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

55x11 said:


> 31 is "young"?


You haven't been around much to read that's been a joke for years. For the past 3 or 4 years, especially when he rode for LA/JB, everyone keeps saying "he's young, "he's learning" but he never came around.


----------

